# Events of the times are selling guns



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I've taught a few people how to shoot pistols & revolvers over the years as most of us likely have but lately quite a bump up. Mobs of people stopping cars to destroy them, beat up drivers, some coming into neighborhoods etc has people thinking about their safety. Guns & ammo are sold out almost everywhere. I've got 7 in-laws who want me to take them to the gun range & teach them how to shoot. I'll get them started, explain stuff & they'll have something to go on when they take the Beginner Gun Safety class at my local range. Some of them just want a house gun, some want to get their carry license.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Tell them all to get carry licenses. I think things are going to get worse for a long time if they ever get any better. All politicians are afraid to do anything against the mobs and police are being ordered to stand down. You’re gonna be on your own as I see it.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

We have so many new and return shooters that ammo and firearms are at a premium. Waiting until now to take a safety course and practice has many requesting assistance. Some places are over booked and over priced. Helping a new shooter is a good thing waiting until now to step up is on them. I too have helped family members to get back up to speed. Many new shooters at the range.
*Ammo locally has taken a nose dive this week as far as availability. We have learned over the last decade to stock up and have backup to our backup supply. Reload bench updated and stocked last year. I noticed many are requesting help with their supply but I draw the line on any request unless it is mission critical. Too many are caught short now and too many are out. Not my problem.

RK3369 is correct we are on our own. Many Americans will have to stand together because our politicians have for decades attempted to destroy our Constitution. Post#2 is spot on!!!
People say this too shall pass and I hope they are correct/I really do but things have escalated IMHO.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

rickclark28 said:


> We have so many new and return shooters that ammo and firearms are at a premium. Waiting until now to take a safety course and practice has many requesting assistance. Some places are over booked and over priced. Helping a new shooter is a good thing waiting until now to step up is on them. I too have helped family members to get back up to speed. Many new shooters at the range.
> *Ammo locally has taken a nose dive this week as far as availability. We have learned over the last decade to stock up and have backup to our backup supply. Reload bench updated and stocked last year. I noticed many are requesting help with their supply but I draw the line on any request unless it is mission critical. Too many are caught short now and too many are out. Not my problem.
> 
> RK3369 is correct we are on our own. Many Americans will have to stand together because our politicians have for decades attempted to destroy our Constitution. Post#2 is spot on!!!
> People say this too shall pass and I hope they are correct/I really do but things have escalated IMHO.


+1


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Situation here is calm as far as I can see. I have seen a few new shooters up at the ranges I use but usually I am the only one there for my visit. I think the china virus has folks spooked. There has been an uptick in auto and home break ins with some arrests in my town. But in a few cities just west of us there has been a serious increase in gun violence. Many young victims. You really have to go through the wickets to get a CC permit here and have some serious $ handy. If you waited until the S H T F, you are out of luck here with a carry permit!


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

yellowtr said:


> Situation here is calm as far as I can see. I have seen a few new shooters up at the ranges I use but usually I am the only one there for my visit. I think the china virus has folks spooked. There has been an uptick in auto and home break ins with some arrests in my town. But in a few cities just west of us there has been a serious increase in gun violence. Many young victims. You really have to go through the wickets to get a CC permit here and have some serious $ handy. If you waited until the S H T F, you are out of luck here with a carry permit!


Waiting until things get bad is the worst time to prepare. I felt unprepared when all this started. But that was by standards....


----------

